# NEED MAJOR HELP! Connecting Mbox2 sound card, receiver and subwoofer.



## brvcewaynejrr (Apr 10, 2014)

So the title basically describes all the problems i am having. I mostly have every wire you could think of, im just not sure how to connect it all together.  Mbox 2 soundcard is connected to my computer 




i usually connect the mbox2 Monitor out directly to the 'Front' of the subwoofer  (Logitech X-540)



 

My receiver is the Sony STR DE545 5.1 Channel






Please help!!


----------



## CJCerny (Apr 10, 2014)

How about:

Digital out on Mbox to digital in on the Sony. Analog sub out on the Sony to analog in on the subwoofer. Remaining 5 speakers all connected to the speaker outputs of the Sony. That should work--just need to make sure you have right cable for analog out on the Sony to analog in on the sub.


----------



## brvcewaynejrr (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply! Specifically which wire do you think i should use for analog out to analog in on the sub? I think thats what im having a hard time with


----------



## CJCerny (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like it just needs to be 3.5mm mono at one end and RCA mono at the other end.


----------



## brvcewaynejrr (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay! So i would need this one?? >>>> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Audio-Cable-3-5mm-Connectors/dp/B0081SDKHI


I have a couple cables i had hoped would work. Here are the links

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-9-Ft-...Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item338d188c60

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-in-3-5mm-...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item5663a8e91e

I should also mention i have the 3.5mm to 3.5mm for aux

I think my problem is i cant really tell the difference if i have the male or female wires. I didnt really think it mattered that much


----------

